# Editing in PS5...



## Resoman (Jan 30, 2013)

I took a raw image from LR4 into PS5 to remove some reflections in my subject's eyeglasses. When I saved the image, I expected an edited version to appear in LR4 (it always has in the past). Today, the version that opens in LR4 is completely unedited. I tried using layers in one PS effort and without layers in another, same result.  I don't see what I'm doing differently, this has always worked in the past.

Any ideas?

Gary


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 30, 2013)

When you took the raw image to PS5, presumably you used the "Edit in" method? In which case you should have been given the ACR "mis-match" dialog message (telling you that the ACR version in LR4.1, which is 7.1, is not compatible with PS5 which can only go to ACR 6.7)....with that message you would have two options, "Render using Lightroom" or "Open Anyway".

So, a couple of questions:

1. Did you see that "mis-match" dialog?
2. If so, what option did you use?
3. What version of the ACR plug-in do you have installed in PS?


----------



## Resoman (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, Jim!
No, I don't get the mis-match dialog. I get the dialog asking if I want to "edit with LR adjustments?". The other two options are grayed out, so I choose the defalult "edit with LR adjustments". The file then opens in PS5 as a .TIF.
My version of ACR in PS5 is 6.6.0.261

Now I think I'm seeing things. I've gone back to LR and found that my edited copy now has the edits showing! I tried the whole procedure again, did a quick scribble and hit "save". Mr scribbled version was there in LR. 

I don't get it, but now I'm getting the performance I'm used to. 

Gary


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2013)

It might be that the preview just hadn't updated Gary.  If that happens again, either switch to the Develop module or zoom in and it should update.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, you need to look closely at what files you are sending over. In your first post you said you were using raw files, and this is the dialog that you should get when using "Edit In..." with LR4 to PS5:



When you use an already rendered file, such as Tif, Jpg, PSD, the dialog is different:



Obviously using a rendered file you will see the edits in PS if you choose the first option. However with a raw file, you should see the edits if you select the option to "Render using Lightroom". If you select the "Open Anyway" option, then that uses the current version of the installed ACR plug-in to render the file into PS, and the version that you have installed (6.6) will NOT be able to process the edits made in LR4 using the PV2012. It would be a good idea to upgrade the plug-in to the final version for PS5 (ACR 6.7)....that will understand MOST of the PV2012 edits, though not the new CA tool. Which is why I would recommend using the "Render using Lightroom" option, that will ensure the full range of LR edits will carry over to PS5.


----------



## Resoman (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, Victoria and Jim!


----------

